# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > فلسطين في القلب >  أحمد ياسين

## علاء سماره

في ذكرى وفاته 22/3/2004

هل تعرفون من هو 
بصراحه من لا يعرفه لا يعرف فلسطين ولا المقاومه فيها .
الشيخ أحمد إسماعيل ياسين (28 يونيو 1936 - 22 مارس 2004) من أعلام الدعوة الإسلامية بفلسطين والمؤسس لأكبر جامعة إسلامية بها حركة المقاومة الإسلامية حماس  وزعيمها حتي وفاته. ورئيس المجمع الإسلامي في غزة. ولد في قرية الجورة تابعه لقضاء المجدل جنوبي قطاع غزة. لجأ مع أسرته إلى قطاع غزة بعد حرب العام 1948. تعرض لحادث في شبابه أثناء ممارسته للرياضة نتج عنه شلل جميع أطرافه شللاً تاماً. عمل مدرساً للغة العربية والتربية الإسلامية ثم عمل خطيباً ومدرساً في مساجد غزة. أصبح في ظل الاحتلال أشهر خطيب عرفه قطاع غزة لقوة حجته وجسارته في الحق.

حرب عام 1967
بعد هزيمة عام 1967م التي احتل فيها الكيان الصهيوني كل الأراضي الفلسطينية بما فيها قطاع غزة استمر أحمد ياسين في إلهاب مشاعر المصلين من فوق منبر مسجد العباس بحي الرمال  الذي كان يخطب فيه لمقاومة المحتل الصهيوني وفي الوقت نفسه نشط في جمع التبرعات ومعاونة أسر الشهداء والمعتقلين. ثم عمل بعد ذلك رئيساً للمجمع الإسلامي في غزة.


تأسيس حركة حماس
اتفق أحمد ياسين عام 1987م مع مجموعة من قادة العمل الإسلامي الذين يعتنقون أفكار الإخوان المسلمين في قطاع غزة على تكوين تنظيم إسلامي لمحاربة الاحتلال الصهيوني بغية تحرير فلسطين أطلقوا عليه اسم حركة المقاومة الإسلامية المعروفة اختصاراً باسم حماس. وكان لها دور مهم في الانتفاضة الفلسطينية التي اندلعت آنذاك والتي اشتهرت بانتفاضة المساجد ومنذ ذلك الوقت وأحمد ياسين اعتبر الزعيم الروحي لتلك الحركة. كان تأسيس حركة حماس مع اندلاع الانتفاضة الفلسطينية عام 1987م .


مقاومة عنيفة
أزعج النشاط الدعوي للشيخ أحمد ياسين سلطات الاحتلال الصهيوني فأمرت عام 1982 باعتقاله ووجهت إليه تهمة تشكيل تنظيم عسكري وحيازة أسلحة  والتحريض على إزالة الدولة العبرية من الوجود وقد حوكم الشيخ أمام محكمة عسكرية صهيونية أصدرت عليه حكماً بالسجن لمدة 13 عاماً. لكنها عادت وأطلقت سراحه عام 1985 في إطار عملية لتبادل الأسرى بين سلطات الاحتلال الصهيوني والجبهة الشعبية لتحرير فلسطين  بعد أن أمضى 11 شهراً في السجن. ومع تصاعد أعمال الانتفاضة بدأت سلطات الاحتلال الصهيونية التفكير في وسيلة لإيقاف نشاط أحمد ياسين فقامت في أغسطس 1988 بمداهمة منزله وتفتيشه وهددته بالنفي إلى لبنان. ولما ازدادت عمليات قتل الجنود الصهاينة واغتيال العملاء الفلسطينيين قامت سلطات الاحتلال الصهيوني يوم 18 مايو 1989 باعتقاله مع المئات من أعضاء حركة حماس  في محاولة لوقف المقاومة المسلحة التي أخذت آنذاك طابع الهجمات بالسلاح الأبيض على جنود الاحتلال ومستوطنيه واغتيال العملاء.
وفي 16 أكتوبر 1991 أصدرت إحدى المحاكم العسكرية حكماً بسجنه مدى الحياة إضافة إلى 15 عاماً أخرى بعد أن وجهت للشيخ لائحة اتهام تتضمن 9 بنود منها التحريض على اختطاف وقتل جنود صهاينة وتأسيس حركة حماس وجهازيها العسكري والأمني  وبقتل كل من يتعاون مع الجيش الاسرائيلي. وقد أطلق سراحه عام 1997 في عملية استبدل بموجبها بعميلين اسرائيليين كانا قد حاولا اغتيال مسؤول حماس في عمان خالد مشعل. وقد ذاع صيته أثناء وجوده في السجن كرمز للمقاومة الفلسطينية .
جرت عملية التبادل في الأول من أكتوبر 1997 بين المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية وسلطات الاحتلال الصهيوني في أعقاب محاولة فاشلة لاغتيال رئيس المكتب السياسي لحماس خالد مشعل في العاصمة عمان وإلقاء السلطات الأمنية الأردنية القبض على اثنين من عملاء الموساد سلمتهما للكيان الصهيوني مقابل إطلاق سراح أحمد ياسين فأفرج عنه وعادت إليه حريته منذ ذلك التاريخ. وأبعد إلى الأردن بعد ثمانية أعوام ونصف العام من الاعتقال بتدخل شخصي من العاهل الأردني الملك حسين بن طلال.قبل ان يعود الي غزة ويخرج عشرات الالاف من الفلسطينيين لاستقباله. خرج الشيخ أحمد ياسين من المعتقل ليعلن على مسامع العالم أجمع أن الجهاد لن يتوقف حتى تحرير كامل الأراضي الفلسطينية ولا تنازل عن حقٍ من حقوق الشعب الفلسطيني المسلم، رافضاً بكل قوة كل المبادرات والوثائق والاتفاقات التي تؤدي إلى المساومة والتفريط في الأراضي الفلسطينية لصالح الصهاينة اليهود. وخرج الشيخ ياسين فى جولة علاج الي الخارج زار خلالها العديد من الدول العربية واستقبل بحفاوة من قبل زعماء عرب ومسلمين ومن قبل القيادات الشعبية والنقابية ومن بين الدول التي زارها السعودية وايران وسوريا والامارات. بل إن معاناة أحمد ياسين الشديدة من المرض وفقدان البصر تماماً في العين اليمنى تحت الضرب والتعذيب والتهاب مزمن بالأذن وحساسية الرئتين في سوء ظروف الزنازين إلا أنه كان يتحلى بالشجاعة في جلسات المحاكمة ويغيظ القضاة اليهود بقوله أنه لا يعترف بدولتهم ويرعبهم بقوله أن كيانهم إلى زوال وأنه لن يتوقف عن جمع الفلسطينيين على جهاد الصهاينة وإخراجهم.



إغتياله واستشهاده

قال أحمد ياسين في آخر مقابلة تلفزيونية معه:
«إننا طلاب شهادة لسنا نحرص على هذه الحياة، هذه الحياة تافهة رخيصة، نحن نسعى إلى الحياة الأبدية.»
حقق أحمد ياسين أمنيته الكبرى في الانضمام إلى مواكب الشهداء. ففي يوم 13 يونيو عام 2003 أعلنت المصادر الإسرائيلية أن أحمد ياسين لا يتمتع بحصانة وأنه عرضة لأي عمل عسكري إسرائيلي. فتعرض في 6 سبتمبر عام 2003م الموافق يوم السبت لمحاولة اغتيال صهيونية حين استهداف مروحيات صهيونية شقة في حي الدرج شمال مدينة غزة  بقنبلة زنة ربع طن  كان يوجد بها أحمد ياسين وكان يرافقه إسماعيل هنية - رئيس الوزراء المقال -  حيث حلقت طائرة مقاتلة إسرائيلية من طراز اف 16 وأخرى من طراز اباتشي على مستوى منخفض في سماء المنطقة، وأطلقت قذيفة صاروخية على منزل مروان أبو راس المحاضر في الجامعة الإسلامية المقرب من حركة حماس. سقطت القذيفة بعد لحظات من مغادرة ياسين والقيادي في الحركة إسماعيل هنية المنزل. أصيب ثلاثة فلسطينيين على الأقل بجراح في الهجوم. أصاب الصاروخ شقة في عمارة سكنية من ثلاث طوابق مما أدى إلى تدميرها بشكل كامل. إلا أن أحمد ياسين خرج منها سالماً رغم الدمار الهائل الذي لحق بالبيت. وقد خرج ياسين من هذه المحاولة أيضاً أشد إصراراً على مواصلة المسيرة الجهادية. حيث لم تكن إصاباته إلا بجروح طفيفة في ذراعه الأيمن بالقاتلة.
وفي يوم الاثنين غرة صفر 1425هـ الموافق 22 مارس عام 2004م قامت الطائرات الصهيونية بإطلاق عدة صواريخ استهدفت أحمد ياسين بينما كان ياسين عائداً من أداء صلاة الفجر في مسجد المجمع القريب من منزله في حي صبرا في غزة  بعملية أشرف عليها رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلي أرئيل شارون. قامت مروحيات الأباتشي الإسرائيلية التابعة جيش الاحتلال الإسرائيلي بإطلاق 3 صواريخ تجاه ياسين المقعد وهو في طريقه إلى سيارته مدفوعاً على كرسيه المتحرك من قبل مساعديه، فسقط ياسين شهيداً في لحظتها وجرح إثنان من أبنائه في العملية واستشهد معه سبعه من مرافقيه. وقد تناثرت أجزاء الكرسي المتحرك الذي كان ينتقل عليه ياسين في أرجاء مكان الهجوم الذي تلطخ بدمائه ومرافقيه خارج المسجد. مما أدى أيضاً إلى تناثر جسده وتحويله إلى أشلاء وهنا ارتقت روحه إلى بارئها ومات كما كان يتمنى.




يا الله كم نحتاج لشخص مثله اليوم 
في ضل أحتدام القضيه الفلسطينية ومحاولة تجزئتها لقضية غزه

----------


## دموع الغصون

شخصية فلسطينية تركت بصمات واضحة و افنت الغالي لأجل القضية الفلسطينية 
أشكرك " علاء " على المعلومات القيمة بالتعريف بهذا العلم الخالد في ذاكرة القضية الفلسطينية

----------


## علاء سماره

عفوا دموع 
بس بالعكس هذا واجب 
بصراحه بذكر اليوم الي ذاعوا فيه خبر وفاته كأنو مبارح

----------


## shams spring

«إننا طلاب شهادة لسنا نحرص على هذه الحياة، هذه الحياة تافهة رخيصة، نحن نسعى إلى الحياة الأبدية.»
*

فعلا لقد جسد هذه المقولة بكل ابعادها ... الشيخ احمد ياسين كان شخصية ذو ارادة قوية ..رغم كل الصعاب التي مر بها والاعاقة الجسدية التي عانى منها في اواخر حياته...!! الا انه استمر في المقاومة الفلسطينية حتى اخر نفس .. وشخصيته حفرت في اذهان الجميع .

الله يرحمه يا رب ويحسن اليه

مشكووور علاء على هذه الاطلالة الرائعة على حياة الشيخ احمد ياسين 
ذكرى مؤلمه ... وباقية 



*

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور علاء على احياء هذه الذكرى لمثل هكذا شخص مثل احمد ياسين

----------


## ملكه الاحساس

الله يرحمه

مات بس بصمتو موجوده لحد هلأ 

احمد ياسين انسان غيور ع وطنو 

وبيستاهل منا ان نتذكرو بخير

----------


## علاء سماره

مشكورين جميعا على المرور 
حبيت أقول 
أنو باقي رغم وفاته

----------

